# Please help me buying my first camera



## bajaj151 (Jan 13, 2013)

Max budget : 8k


----------



## nac (Jan 13, 2013)

Fh25/27
sx150
sz1


----------



## clickclick (Jan 14, 2013)

+1 for sx150


----------



## bajaj151 (Jan 14, 2013)

How is this deal for sx150 New Canon Powershot SX150 IS 14.1MP 12X Zoom + 4GB Card + Case+Battery+Charger | eBay ?


----------



## clickclick (Jan 14, 2013)

It cant get better than this. The deal is good. Make sure u buy a good pair of batteries like the sanyo eneloops. They last longer than other rechargeable AA batteries. And also a 2hour quick charger if u feel u require it.


----------



## nac (Jan 15, 2013)

Nice deal, good seller... Get it before the offers expires...


----------



## Ankit Omar (Jan 15, 2013)

The deal seems really nice


----------



## bajaj151 (Jan 18, 2013)

I am planning to buy sx150 from Tradus...Is it safe to buy from Tradus?


----------



## clickclick (Jan 18, 2013)

For how much are u getting it on tradus? with what free accessories? 

Buy it from Ebay, the seller is a power seller and has 99.6% positive feedback. Click the below link and use the promo code EBAYCAM100 when u check out for additional 5% discount. This coupon is valid only till 20th Jan.

New Canon Powershot SX150 IS 14.1MP 12X Zoom + 4GB Card + Case+Battery+Charger | eBay

So, after discount the camera price would be 7742.50

So.


----------



## bajaj151 (Jan 18, 2013)

On Tradus...Buy Online Canon Powershot SX150 IS 14.1 MP Digital Camera (Black) with 4GB Memory Card and Camera Bag. Shop from tradus.com CAM0000004480563

10% discount on 7970 : Final price is 7173


----------



## clickclick (Jan 18, 2013)

The price is unbeatable, but its written "lithium ion battery" and canon sx150is doesnt work on lithium battery, but works on 2 AA batteries. Check with tradus/seller on tradus regarding this. Yes tradus is providing 4gb card and camera carry case, but then if they are not giving charger and rechargeable batteries then u will have to buy them separately.

Whereas in the ebay link i gave u, the seller is giving 4gb card, camera case and rechargeable batteries and charger.


----------



## bajaj151 (Jan 18, 2013)

Is there any difference in the 2 deals from the same seller :

1) New Canon Powershot SX150 IS 14.1MP 12X Zoom + 4GB Card + Case+Battery+Charger | eBay
2) New Canon Powershot SX150 IS 14.1MP 12X Zoom + 4GB Card + Case+Battery+Charger | eBay


----------



## clickclick (Jan 18, 2013)

No, but the second link, ie this one

New Canon Powershot SX150 IS 14.1MP 12X Zoom + 4GB Card + Case+Battery+Charger | eBay

is 49 rupees cheaper, with the same free accessories


----------



## bajaj151 (Jan 18, 2013)

Just checked...coupon is not working on other link.. 
I sent a mail regarding battery to tradus seller.


----------



## clickclick (Jan 18, 2013)

i checked too in the afternoon, but its on selected camera deals


----------



## bajaj151 (Jan 19, 2013)

^^Got reply from Tradus seller...No batter..No charger...I think, ebay deal is safe and better...what u say?


----------



## nac (Jan 19, 2013)

Better stick with the reputed ebay seller, I don't know how reliable tradus is...


----------



## clickclick (Jan 19, 2013)

bajaj151 said:


> ^^Got reply from Tradus seller...No batter..No charger...I think, ebay deal is safe and better...what u say?



Yes, the ebay seller for whom u plan to buy is a power seller with 99.4% positive reviews, go ahead and place the order  and update here after placing it


----------

